# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Product IF Function

## freelancer820

Hi Everyone, 

I'm trying to multiply values in column B if the values in column A meet a certain criteria. Example:
Column A: discount type
Column B: discount value

Column A   Column B
Rebate      2%
Rebate      1.5%
Discount    3%
Discount    2%
Rebate      5%

Ideally, it should multiply 2%*1.5%*5%.

What's the easiest way to do this? I've only been seeing sumproducts but it doesn't really solve for my purpose.

Thank you very much!

----------


## FDibbins

Hi, welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

This is probably way too simplitsic, but...
=B2*B3*B6

Otherwise, can you wxplain how you ID which values to use?

----------


## freelancer820

Hi Ford,

Thanks for the quick reply! Unfortunately, that formula is indeed too simplistic... 
Column A would be the identifier. The type of discount (Column A) could be varied depending on customer contractual agreements.

I guess what's not explained here is that there is a Column C which details the specifics of Column A (e.g. prompt payment discount, volume discount...etc.). The type of discount could then vary depending on customer contract.

Hope this explains myself better?

----------


## Tony Valko

Try this...

Data Range

*A*
*B*
*C*
*D*
*E*

*1*
Rebate
2%
------
Rebate
0.00150%

*2*
Rebate
1.50%




*3*
Discount
3%




*4*
Discount
2%




*5*
Rebate
5%







This array formula** entered in E1:

=PRODUCT(IF(A1:A5=D1,B1:B5))

** array formulas need to be entered using the key
combination of CTRL,SHIFT,ENTER (not just ENTER).
Hold down both the CTRL key and the SHIFT key
then hit ENTER.

Format as Percentage to as many decimal places as you want.

----------


## freelancer820

Dear Tony, amazing! Thank you so much! It works  :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

You're welcome. Thanks for the feedback!  :Cool:

----------

